# Moos plus Joghurt?



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

... ist das wahr? Kann man so __ Moos vermehren?
Ich fände es toll wenn es funktionieren würde aber kann mir jemand von Erfolgserlebnissen berichten???
Ich habe vor Steine so zu "impfen" was für eine Sorte Joghurt ist denn gemeint? Ideal Standard ? :? 
Eignet sich jede Sorte Moos?
Wie macht man das genau und vor allem wann Frühjahr, Herbst, egal?
Ich habe auch schon über diese Suchfunktion einen Beitrag gesucht, aber das Thema wurde nur angeschnitten. :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

*Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe*

Hallo
die Frage kann man *so* gar nicht beantworten
wenn Du __ Moos kultivieren möchtest solltest Du Dir das Moos aussuchen
welches auf Grund seiner göttlichen Bestimmung  
überhaupt für den von Dir vorgesehene Standort geeignet ist.
dafür gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten:

1.)Du probierst alle 1600 europäischen Moose durch   

2.)Du suchst Dir in der Natur Moose von Standorten die Deinem Standort 
in etwa entsprechen 

3.)Du beliest Dich und suchst geeignete Moose aus und schaffst 
   für sie geeignete Bedingungen

die Geschichten vom Jogurt,Bier,Limonade,Buttermilch usw.
laufen immer daruf hinaus ,dass sich Schimmelrasen bilden die dann später ein meist saures ,haftendes ,feuchtes Mileu bilden in denen wiederrum Moossporen keimen  *können*.

* defekter Link entfernt *

auf dieser Seite findest Du die lat. Namen und die Standorte der meisten Moose.
Mit der kopierten genauen Bezeichnung kann Du dich dann noch "durchgoogeln"

und zum Fachmann für Dein Lieblingsmoos werden !

für Variante 3.) ein Anfang:

* defekter Link entfernt *
http://www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de/b-online/e46/46c.htm
http://www.lernnetz-sh.de/ths-umwelt/hochmoor/sphagnum.htm#sphagnum
http://www.freenet.de/tools/leiste/?url=http://www.milueth.de/
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Frank!

Ich kenne das mit __ Moos und Joghurt nur im Zusammenhang mit Teracottatöpfen, die man "auf alt" machen will.

Da gibt es den Tip, diese Pflanzgefäße mit Sauermilch, Joghurt oder ähnlichem einzupinseln.
Dadurch entstehen dann die "typischen Alterungserscheinungen", die an diesen Gefäßen erst den Reiz ausmachen.
Inwieweit das allerdings Schimmelpilzkulturen und/oder echte Moose sind bzw. welche kannich Dir leider nicht sagen   


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Ich kann Farnmoos nur empfehlen (steht auch erst im zweiten Jahr). Aber es wächst gut, ohne dass man den guten "Landliebe" im Garten verteilen muss. 

Andere Sorten habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. An einer Stelle hat sich aber schon selbst etwas __ Moos angesiedelt (was auch immer für eins das sein mag).


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

*einen hab ich noch*

DER
 kommt auch noch gut für die

 3. Möglichkeit


damit kann man gleich zu den Farnen übergeben.

* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also ich hatte ja absolut keine Ahnung, ich hab einfach letztes Jahr __ Moos aus der verbliebenen Wiese gezupft und an eine Stelle im Bachlauf getan, laufend ist es verrutscht, von Vögeln verschleppt worden und immer wieder mußte ich es hinlegen  :twisted: und dann hab ichs bissele unter einen Stein geklemmt und aufgegeben und siehe da - dieses Jahr ist das Moos ganz frisch gewachsen - sieht hübsch aus - schade, dass ich das nicht an mehreren Stellen gemacht habe. Natürlich ganz ohne Joghurt und Co   

Jetzt versuch ichs grad wieder - vielleicht klappts ja nochmal auf diese Art - die Art hab ich mir natürlich  nicht groß ausgesucht und wenn ich jetzt so sehe, was es da für hübsche Sorten gibt ... da sollte ich wohl doch mal schauen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

*re*

oder so !!        8)  8)  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Frank, 

mit Joghurt funzt es, aber es gibt ein besseres Mittel. 

Etwas *Lehm* in einen Eimer, gleiche Anteile von *Apfelessig* und *Buttermilch* dazu, bis es streichfähig wird. 

Wenn Du damit Steine oder Gehwegplatten bestreichst wächst das __ Moos ganz dick. Kein Scherz! 
 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Uferwall, der mit Sand als Substrat bedeckt ist, __ Moos aus dem Rasen gelegt und leicht mit Sand bedeckt.
Das Moos habe ich mit dem Vertikutierer aus dem Rasen geholt.

Das Moos ist jetzt nach ca. 5 Wochen angewachsen. Leider auch etwas Gras aus dem Rasen. Das werde ich aber bald entfernen.

Ein Problem sind noch die Vögel. Die rupfen mir das Moos andauernd wieder raus um darunter nach Fressbarem zu suchen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

hallo reiner,



> Etwas Lehm in einen Eimer, gleiche Anteile von Apfelessig und Buttermilch dazu, bis es streichfähig wird.



und das ganze ohne irgendwelche moossporen dazuzugeben ???

..... also bei mir zumindest scheiterten so gut wie alle versuche __ moos umzupflanzen an den vögeln - selbst mit steinen beschwert haben es die amseln rausgerupft - scheint einfach magisch für sie zu sein :cry: 

eigentlich wollen moose doch nach meiner erfahrung schatten - wächst bei euch auch in der sonne moos wenn es feucht ist ???

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

mein Uferwall ist den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Das __ Moos wächst prima an. Aber die Vögel, halt, du kennst das ja.
Ich denke, wenn das Moos immer feucht gehalten wird funktioniert es. Durch den Kappilarefekt ist der Uferwall ja immer feucht.

Vieleicht liegt es aber auch an der Sorte. 

Wegen der Vögel muss ich wohl mal meine Katzen am Uferwall anpflocken. D


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2004)

Hallo Jürgen, 

am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn's in meinem Geldbeutel wachsen würde.   

Gruß r.t.


----------

